# “If playback doesn’t begin shortly, try restarting your device” on YouTube.



## balanga (Mar 25, 2021)

I've just started getting this msg when trying to run a YouTube video and wondered if anyone knew exactly what was causing it...

I found this reference to the error msg but couldn't figure out any of the solutions offered. This happens with both Chromium and Firefox on FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE. 

I'd prefer to find out the cause before rebooting.


----------



## balanga (Mar 25, 2021)

After trying one of the solutions suggested (switching to a text console (Ctrl-Alt-F2) and back to X11 (Alt-F1)) I get


```
hdac0: Command 0x00373101 timeout on address 0
hdac0: Reset setting timeout
(II) AIGLX: SSuspending AIGLX clentsfor VT switch
```

Can't say that means much to me...


----------



## SteamBSD (Apr 18, 2021)

Try FreeBSD 13

--- SteamBSD © is FREE operating system.
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8wwRY8yGWiJ-bIQlK0wvUA/videos
Site (download ISO/IMG): https://lpros.blogspot.com
Github (internet installer): https://github.com/steambsd/os
Email: steambsd@gmail.com


----------



## astyle (May 5, 2021)

The reddit thread mentions that this was a Kubuntu thing... One thing suggested on reddit for the issue was to try restarting pulseaudio. If it's installed on your system, great.  If not, I would suggest looking for HOW-TO's on the Internet about youtube and FreeBSD. 

One thing that helps - do have up-to-date packages.


----------



## debguy (May 7, 2021)

>  "I've just started getting this msg when trying to run a YouTube video and wondered if anyone knew exactly what was causing it..."

Hmmm.  Switch to 13.0.  amazing is steam really working?  the handbook said nothing I though steam canceled it's custom linux/OS.  Amazing these days you never know what will appear or disappear.

ANSWER:  I can't answer authoritively.  But I do remember specifically getting the same message on 12.2 and thinking wtf.  However when I re-intalled freebsd "more correctly" (using handbook and maybe advise on this forum)  I didn't see the message I got regular playback without sound (that's extra that's also in the handbook).  Hope that helps! You probably just don't have everything installed firefox needs.  The GLX is due to your still using VESA (see /var/log/Xorg) (it's another todo to get your GL intstalled and insure you get hw enabled GL).  But the GLX message is I believe NOT related to the youtube issue.  Unlike Ubuntu, FreeBSD (which I stronly prefer) will not necessarily install "everything you might want for firefox".  You install Firefox and Motif and you will get JUST THAT and not some of the extras required for youtube playback.  I'm a bit wordy today excuse me.


----------



## tingo (May 9, 2021)

balanga said:


> I've just started getting this msg when trying to run a YouTube video and wondered if anyone knew exactly what was causing it...


I don't know exactly what's happening, but it seems that sometimes pulseaudio gets "hung up" for lack of a better description (easy to see, when this happens it consumes 100% of a cpu, normally it just consumes around 2 - 3 %). Using `pactl exit` to restart the pulseaudio dameon doesn't help; it stays "hung up" until I reboot the machine.


----------

